# Hickory Smoked Tomato Soup with Sour Cream and Cilantro



## q3131a (Dec 8, 2006)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=671

8 Large Dead Ripe Tomatoes from your Garden... Halved 
3 nice Carrots peeled 
1 Red Bell Pepper 
1 cup home made Chicken Stock (If you must use canned on this insure there is NO MSG involved) 
1/2 cup chopped fresh Cilantro 
2 cups half and half 
1/2 cup sour cream 
1 Tablespoon of pure high quality Chili Powder  
Salt to taste 

Ok, so I wanted to make Ranger's recipe. I started by stopping at the farm stand and picking up 8 of his ripest tomatoes. Here are the tomatoes, carrots and red pepper ready to be prepared.








Here are the ingredients prepared and ready to go onto the smoker grills. Note: I cut to tomatoes in half and then squeezed them over the sink to remove most of the seeds.







Here they are on the racks ready to go into the smoker.







Smoker temp looking good. Between 225 and 250.







Let's get smokin' !! I am using soaked hickory chunks.







Put 'em ON!







Ok, one hour down and not alot of changes in the veggies.







Close to three hours of constant smoke and constant temperature. You will note the tomatoes are soft and skin is crinkly; same with pepper. The carrots are cooked through and leathery. Also, note, the sun has gone down and it's dinner time. I'm hungry.







Here is everything off the smoker and about to be put through the food mill.







Here are the left-overs from the food mill after everything has been processed. Side note: my food mill is the WORST piece of junk. I am getting a new one for Christmas. My old one broke and my Mom gave me this one for my birthday. It will be replaced with a Foley Food Mill.







All the ingredients in a pot on the stove simmering. Sorry there aren't any pics of the soup prep. I was so hungry, I got in a hurry and forgot to take pics.







Here we are ready to serve:








Final thoughts: The soup was very good, but a little too smokey (is that possible?). I let it sit in the fridge for a couple days and ate it for lunch. It was FANTASTIC! Perfectly balanced. So, I would serve this at a special occasion, I would make it two days ahead of time and let it sit in the fridge. Then heat and serve. Yummy.

Other: I will try it again and use heavy cream instead of half and half. A little more creaminess would only make it better.

Thank you Ranger72!!


.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 8, 2006)

Very ineresting recipe. I think I may try it. It's also the same as the one on page 45 of Milly McDonald's The Art Of Smoke Cooking Cookbook. There are also several other really good sounding recipes in the small but expensive ($30) book.


----------



## samiam (Dec 20, 2006)

An excellent job.  Thanks for posting this....I intend to try this one next summer.  Great pics.


----------



## ranger72 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi There *Bill,*


Go Here :  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewforum.php?f=27


So that you may see that I gave Credit to the Author and Her book in the Title Bar of my original thread..

Click on the link and scroll down approximately 12 or 13 thread titles to see.

It Reads: *Hickory Smoked Tomato Soup With Sour Cream and Cilantro*

Then under the recipe title read: *"The Art of Smoking" by Milly McDonald*

*Then in the first post of my thread I inform the readers of my thread that the recipe comes from a book my wife gave me for Christmas*


If the link doesn't work then go to *"Side Items"* in the Smokers Forum and scroll down 12 or 13 items and read it for yourself in its original form.

Your post intimates that I have plagiarized this recipe and I have done no such thing.Your post has been active for 1 and 1/2 months and I just ran into it by accident yesterday...So for 1 and 1/2 months anybody who read this thread may be under the impression that I am a deadbeat.

* See; One thing a ranger knows: always properly identify your target before you squeeze off that round..once the bullet leaves the muzzle of the weapon it cannot be recalled...It does its damage without mercy.

Thank you Bill for shooting me right through the heart and wrongfully destroying my reputation which took a couple of years for me to build here in the forums...I gave proper credit to the recipe author in my post and you destroyed me in 3 thoughtless, unsubstantiated sentences!*

a very unhappy,

ranger72 :roll: 

OTBS # 14


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 30, 2007)

q3131a
Man that looks good! 

Dontcha know iza not nize to wavza tomato undada  Italian nose widout feedin her?

I only have to wait 6 or 7 months to make it ...

 :cry:


----------



## q3131a (Mar 29, 2007)

Where did this thread go?

I figured it out. It was only displaying the last 30 days of threads. I chagned to to diplay 1 year of threads.


----------

